# evans vs jones



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

who's going to win.. call me crazy but i think rashad is going to win.. he got into jone's head ...


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Wouldn't bet on that. 


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I like Evans but jones might get him, Evans is a really good fighter. What sucks is that they trained in the same place for awhile, and then they split to different camps. 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

evans has some swagger about him . but jones has seem to have gotten alot cockier last few fights ..


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

walker said:


> evans has some swagger about him . but jones has seem to have gotten alot cockier last few fights ..


This is true. I believe jones is gonna win but hard to bet on fights in the ufc. Never know whats gonna happen


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> This is true. I believe jones is gonna win but hard to bet on fights in the ufc. Never know whats gonna happen


so true 1 punch and its all over ....


----------



## Loudnlowss (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm going with Bones Jones but Rashad could pullout the victory. Wouldn't surprise me one bit. 


08 Kawasaki brute force 750- mine
03 Honda foreman 450 - wife's 
07 Honda trx 250ex - daughter's
06 Kawasaki kfx 700 - son's


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm going with Rashad. I'm a Forest Griffin fan and Rashad beat him so.. Either way it'll be a good fight though!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Very very boring fight


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Thats kinda what I expected. I didnt buy the PPV and didnt go anywhere to watch it. Rashad has been playing it safe/boring since Machida knocked his *** out and the rest of the card wasnt worth paying for.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i have an app on my iphone ..mmafighting gives me the play by play .. i hardly waste my money on ppv cause they so high unless its a stacked card then i splurge


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Who won? 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Jones by decision. Boring fight. All prelims were better 


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I buy a few here and there but only if the card is stacked. Really by the time I pay for gas to get to the bar, $10 cover, and 2-3 beers and a snack I'm close enough to the cost of the PPV so I just get the thing at home and dont have to deal with a bunch of loud drunks.

I would buy 146 but there is a big ride that weekend at Sabine ATV park.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Col_Sanders said:


> I buy a few here and there but only if the card is stacked. Really by the time I pay for gas to get to the bar, $10 cover, and 2-3 beers and a snack I'm close enough to the cost of the PPV so I just get the thing at home and dont have to deal with a bunch of loud drunks.
> 
> I would buy 146 but there is a big ride that weekend at Sabine ATV park.


yea i made a mistake of going to buffalo wild wings when they were showing the fight ended up being a bar room brawl which was kinda fun till the cops showed up....lol


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

such a boring fight. Happy Rory Macdonald won though!


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Col_Sanders said:


> I buy a few here and there but only if the card is stacked. Really by the time I pay for gas to get to the bar, $10 cover, and 2-3 beers and a snack I'm close enough to the cost of the PPV so I just get the thing at home and dont have to deal with a bunch of loud drunks.
> 
> I would buy 146 but there is a big ride that weekend at Sabine ATV park.


 Who's fighting in 146??


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Frank Mir vs Dos Santos, Roy Nelson vs Cain Velasquez, Stefan Struve vs Mark Hunt, CB Dolloway vs Mayhem, Duane Ludwig vs Dan Hardy. There should be some good knockouts on that one.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea ppv card is all heavy weights... stupid overeem failed his steriod test so he's out...


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

walker said:


> yea ppv card is all heavy weights... stupid overeem failed his steriod test so he's out...


We were talking about this at work the other day. Didn't he fail to appear for another one?






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea kinda he was on a flight to the netherlands to see his mom who was sick then he took 1 over there...


----------

